# Spinning - Plied emeralds



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

This is my first attempt at plying. I really enjoyed it and learned from the experience. Hopeful that I will get more consistent with practice.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Lovely! My dear hubby (AKA my enabler) bought a tensioning Lazy Kate for me just because I mentioned that I thought it might help me get nicer plied yarns. It does! I still use my other Lazy Kate when I'm wrapping finished yarn onto my niddy noddy.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Love the colour and spinning


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

Well done! You will only get better with practice.
One other tip, in case you haven't been told, when I have finished plying, gently wash it, rinse, get the excess water out of it, then 'twack it', aka smacking it hard against the counter top. I noticed when I do that most unevenness in the plying gets smoothed out. Then I hang it up to dry. Hope that tip helps. You did a great job for a first time!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

You did great and I just love the emerald color.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. I like the color combo. You did good keep it up.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your encouraging comments and advice. I learn something new every day in this forum.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Nice! Yes practice and twacking will improved your results.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Wonderful spinning !!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It is such a pretty shade of green. The soft brownish tones really give the green a nice depth. What will you make with it?


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Great color - re:further care - do at least soak and the hang to dry - I weigh mine down w/ a bottle that has a handle on it (old Clorox) and some water in it - also helps to set
the twist.

plying is the best part of spinning! immediate gratification!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Ooooooooooooooooo! It's beautiful! I only hope that I can do as well, eventually.

Hazel


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Your Hank of plied yarn is very good, it is one of those things that gets easier with practice.


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Love the color!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous! I love that color, and it certainly looks a lot better than my first plying attempt(s).


----------

